# 41 C & C Newport MK II



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

A freinds brother is considering purchasing a 41' C & C Newport Mk II Joy '76; Many new upgrades; Perkins 40 hp; Artful Dodger; Full sail inventory; Fast, fully equipped and a real "joy" to sail. In Homer. The asking price is $73,000.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

I looked closely at one about 18 months ago in very good shape: electric winches, good interior, decent engine, good shape cosmetically. I think it was around $50k. $73k seems like a lot for a 1976 boat, unless a restoration had been done that is really amazing.

The other thing is that the boats were designed by C&C but built by Newport, and that might lead one to think about build quality issues at the hull-deck joint, the lay-up of the hull, chain plates, etc. 

One last thing, the 6' 3" draft might give some pause. It is a pretty boat, however, and there were some good articles about them online.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not sure where Homer is... $73K does indicate that this boat had better be pristine, but they are pretty boats - although IIRC the MkIIs went from the more C&C looking windows to the typical Newport window pattern, and I think the looks suffered for it... 

Classic C&C sheerline, rather narrow by todays standards, and you've also got the "big jib/skinny main" syndrome that was typical of the day. Check that the winches are up to the task - those large headsails will need some power and often the winches provided were marginal.

Should be a great upwind boat.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have raced on these boats and spent some time in the bowels of their bilges and lockers. While there seems to be a variety of opinion about the build quality of these boats (so much so that there may actually have been a wide range of build quality in the boats themselves) , the ones that I knew personally had serious build quality issues. They do sail very well upwind but were really squirelly downwind. 

The $75,000 sales price seems to be nearly double what they typically go for (the two deals on Newport 41s I was asked to comment on by potential buyers ended up with sales prices such that one was around and the other well below $40K. The more expensive of these boats was an 80 or 81 boat that reportedly had been carefully restored and upgraded with a newly rebuilt engine, fresh awlgrip, relatively new upholstery, nicely varnished woodwork both on the interior and exterior, a great sail inventory and modern electronics.). 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree, $73K for a '76 Newport 41 in Homer, Alaska is too much. But then I have found quite a few boats for sale in Alaska that were asking way more than the average for the same boat elsewhere. Could this be due to the fact there are fewer sailboats in Alaska, so the owners there think with supply/demand it warrants asking so much? Of course, if you don't live in Alaska, that's an awful long way to go to buy one. Whenever I've come across a boat for sale up there, I always figured it should be LESS than the average asking price due to the remote location and relatively small window for delivering it south.

All in all, however, the N41 is a pretty decent boat for the money - if you're buying one in the typical price range that JeffH mentioned. It's not an offshore passage making boat, but can be a fun, lively coastal performance cruiser.


----------



## alaskablue (Jan 8, 2008)

is this boat still up for sale? I have seen this boat in Homer. As far as the price take a good look on internet for information.
Larry


----------



## marksaviation (Jun 1, 2010)

had the N-41MK2 for 23 years in my family.... sadly sold her 2003, the buyer got a great boat and a great deal... me not so much!


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Naive question: is the cost for your friend to sail or transport a boat of this size to your area from the lower 48 high enough to preclude the larger market in the Puget Sound area? 
$70K would let choose from a LOT of boats in that larger NW region, including more-evolved rudder 'n' keel designs from the 80's. 

(Small confession: we were also once interested in a good looking N-41, but were dissuaded by the problematical build quality of Newport boats in general.) 

L


----------



## marksaviation (Jun 1, 2010)

The N41 was not the same build quality of the other smaller Newport /capital yacht boats, fast, very strong and tough offshore if you can deal with the less than Saber joinery work down below. The glass layup is well over one inch think below the waterline. Some upgrades were needed with cockpit drainage, stronger ports/storm shields ect.

I think the fellow that bought mine is on a extended round the world cruise


----------



## Redline4Life (Feb 4, 2007)

As a present '83 Newport 41 MKII owner I can only say good things. We bought her in 06 and have just recently completed our offshore trip through the Pacific where she is lying in NZ. She is unfortunately for me up for sale again. I know you can find cheaper Newports on the west coast. In terms of build quality, you'll have to check her out obviously. Our '83 hull deck is bolted every 4 inches. The hull below the water line is well over an inch solid glass. Our ST56 Primary Lewmars are fine with our massive Laminate genoa. As we were taking her offshore, we replaced our chainplates as they were, well, not up to snuff. You could easily lift the boat by our new ones. We also installed an inner Forstay for a storm Jib which is easily removable and spectra running backs which added significant rigidity to a somewhat flexible mast. Not a big deal coastally but in 30 foot seas it was nice to know she was supported. We raced her casually around the buoys and in a distance race in Tonga and did quite well amongst many a beneteau or hunter or even our rival, an oyster 56. She handled great one race when coming out of the lee of one of the islands. The Hunter we were trailing was way over powered and delayed putting a reef in. Our Newport had no such issue with more sail area and we quickly took the lead.
Sorry I'm rambling........
She's a great boat. 76 may be a bit to ask unless she has new rigging, and engine. Good luck all the same!
R4L


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

olson34 said:


> (Small confession: we were also once interested in a good looking N-41, but were dissuaded by the problematical build quality of Newport boats in general.)


I think the question of build quality of the newports is way, way overstated. They are no less in quality than any of the Catalina built during that era and arguably more strongly built than many of the new boats currently on the market. The 30's regularly sail in stiff winds and heavy chop here on SF bay and I have yet to hear of a hull failure. There are minor issues to be addressed like plastic gate valves on top of bronze thru hulls, but easily fixed.

The 41 was built to the original C&C plans, and specs. It is every bit an offshore, blue water capable boat. The glass is 3/4" thick at the toerail and at least 1.25" throughout the bilge, with no balsa core in the hull. It is all hand laid glass with minimal resin.


----------



## dennisbez (May 29, 2007)

Hi RL4

Not sure if you sare about, but would like to catch up with you and your N41. I am in Auckland.

D


----------

